# Best LCD Monitor for MacBook??



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello,
Not sure if this has been covered before,if so ,forgive me.
My girlfriend did it ,she switched to Apple!!! Yea ! She bought a MacBook ,now I would like to buy her a good LCD moniter.[19 " }
I have heard that Viewsonic are considered one of the good ones,any suggestions are welcome.Thank-you


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

I order my macBook a week ago and ordered a 20" dell widescreen (2007WFP ) to go with it. They were on sale for $399 but it looks like it just ended:

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...=CADHS1&l=en&mnf=694&Page=productlisting.aspx

I did a thread comparing the ($449) 2007WFP and ($329) 2407FPW.

Cheers,
N


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Find a well priced widescreen monitor. Samsung, Viewsonic, NEC are your best OEM manufacturers. Budget LCD's - Acer is not that bad these days. 

http://www.infonec.com/site/main.php?module=detail&id=16000

http://www.infonec.com/site/main.php?module=detail&id=251877

http://www.infonec.com/site/main.php?module=detail&id=16301

http://www.infonec.com/site/main.php?module=detail&id=133360

http://www.infonec.com/site/main.php?module=detail&id=147215


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info.I picked up a Viewsonic # VA1912WB3 at staples for $241.39,they price matched Canada Computers plus 10% of the difference.
I find the speakers weak for volume.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

happ ymac said:


> Thanks for the info.I picked up a Viewsonic # VA1912WB3 at staples for $241.39,they price matched Canada Computers plus 10% of the difference.
> I find the speakers weak for volume.


After years of people complaining about about the quality of speakers in televisions, I'm surprised that companies continue to try to put small tinny speakers into a monitor. 

I have two of those monitors and I don't use the speakers in either one. I use separate external speakers.


----------

